# 5500 grams gold filled



## kmann1969 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello Forum. i wanted to post this batch of gold filled to see if you guys wanted to guess on the yield before i start. I will post a pic of the finished product whens its all done. Any guesses? 5500 grams of pocketwatch cases. a mix of 10yr 20 yr and permanent cases.


----------



## upcyclist (Apr 12, 2016)

I guess it all depends on the mix. I'll go with an even split of 14/20 and 12/20 GF, so 149 grams.

Nice haul!


----------



## mitchd (Apr 12, 2016)

My guess is 132 grams, with 10 year mixed in and wear on old watches I would think the yield would be a little lower.
Any prize for who nails it?
Mitch


----------



## MGH (Apr 12, 2016)

3.54 ozt


----------



## jeneje (Apr 12, 2016)

30 grams

Ken


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 12, 2016)

Go on share with us how much they cost before the yields come.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 12, 2016)

My guess is exactly the same as MGH's - 2% -110g - 3.54 tr.oz.


----------



## 5ixb (Apr 12, 2016)

5.3ozt


----------



## Palladium (Apr 12, 2016)

187.2


----------



## artart47 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Friends!
I would guess, 150grams.
Art.


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 13, 2016)

6.1 ozt Au
9.4 ozt Ag


----------



## kmann1969 (Apr 13, 2016)

thanks for all the guesses!! im looking forward to processing it. I will Give a 1 gram button out of the lot to the person the closest!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 13, 2016)

No whammy, no whammy, no whammy, no whammy! 106.53 grams!


----------



## crbaker41 (Apr 13, 2016)

82 grams


----------



## Grelko (Apr 13, 2016)

129.59g


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Apr 13, 2016)

Thinking and guessing 129.5 grams, representing some fractional value lost in the refining and melting. fine lot of watch cases. to process. " enjoy this forum mucho "


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 13, 2016)

137.5 g.

If I win, I'd like to donate it to the forum.

Dave


----------



## jason_recliner (Apr 13, 2016)

118 grams


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 14, 2016)

157.43grams since you have some smaller ones mixed in=more surface area.Thanks in advance for the contest,good luck everyone.



modtheworld44


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 14, 2016)

101g That is just a wild guess.


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 14, 2016)

81 grams


----------



## Slochteren (Apr 14, 2016)

95,65 gram.. i think.


----------



## Galaxy419 (Apr 14, 2016)

I am going to say 152 grams


----------



## maynman1751 (Apr 14, 2016)

I'll say 123g! :|


----------



## nickvc (Apr 14, 2016)

I'll guess 155 grams.


I'm with Dave if I win donate the money to the forum, plus the postage would add extra costs and that doesn't seem fair on you.


----------



## Barrie Gold Buyer (Apr 14, 2016)

190 GRAMS


----------



## Rmwatson78 (Apr 18, 2016)

169.375 grams


----------



## chuckgambale (Apr 18, 2016)

133.6

If I win please donate it to the forum


----------



## etack (Apr 18, 2016)

128.3g

Eric


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 19, 2016)

165.5 g (3.0%)

Steve


----------



## Refining Rick (Apr 19, 2016)

131.4 Grams


----------



## geedigity (Apr 20, 2016)

119 grams


----------



## kmann1969 (Apr 20, 2016)

First 1200 grams complete,yield was 48.7 grams


----------



## Palladium (Apr 20, 2016)

Come on Sea biscuit !!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Apr 20, 2016)

Question: Does anyone know why i picked a higher number than the average guess? My guess or average may or may not come close depending on how he segregated the lots, but why did i go high ( And i actually think my high number is conservatively high ). Chris is right about the average, but experience told me something different????


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't know the answer, but I'm all ears if you choose to share. I would guess it's based on your own experience, but I don't _know_ why these pieces produce higher than other gold filled scrap.

If I were going to take a guess, I'd guess that while the outsides are subject to wear, the insides probably receive little to no wear of the gold layer.

I think I'll go look for some more GF pocket watch cases.

Dave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 20, 2016)

Palladium said:


> Question: Does anyone know why i picked a higher number than the average guess? My guess or average may or may not come close depending on how he segregated the lots, but why did i go high ( And i actually think my high number is conservatively high ). Chris is right about the average, but experience told me something different????



That was why I didn't bet. Any bet aginst Chris is dangerous... :mrgreen: 

That's ok I have faith in both of you.  

Hey we all know it can go either way since the op gave such vague numbers of the makeup of the material.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 21, 2016)

Palladium said:


> Question: Does anyone know why i picked a higher number than the average guess?



Would it have anything to do with all of the engraved cases?


----------



## MGH (Apr 21, 2016)

Palladium said:


> Question: Does anyone know why i picked a higher number than the average guess? My guess or average may or may not come close depending on how he segregated the lots, but why did i go high ( And i actually think my high number is conservatively high ). Chris is right about the average, but experience told me something different????


I don't know. To me, the preliminary numbers sound crazy high based on my limited experience, especially reading that 10 year cases are in the mix (as opposed to 20 or 25 year) and seeing the heavy wear on several pieces in the pictures. But I sure would be happy with the yield if it were my material!

My random guess why you guessed high: You see something there that indicates some solid karat gold in the mix rather than just gold filled?


----------



## jeneje (Apr 21, 2016)

kmann1969 said:


> First 1200 grams complete,yield was 48.7 grams


Wow!!! you are getting almost 4 grams per 100 grams of material. That is unheard of in gold filled. Must have been some solid pieces in it. GREAT stuff!!! :lol: 

Ken


----------



## Palladium (Apr 21, 2016)

MGH said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > Question: Does anyone know why i picked a higher number than the average guess? My guess or average may or may not come close depending on how he segregated the lots, but why did i go high ( And i actually think my high number is conservatively high ). Chris is right about the average, but experience told me something different????
> ...



It is the karat pieces. Look at the pictures real good. Those little pieces bump it up more than you would think you just have to run it to completion in ar. If you don't run it to complete completion then the numbers would be average with a slight bump and the extra gold you would have recovered will report to the residues encrusted with agcl.


----------



## 4metals (Apr 21, 2016)

That is exactly why a commercial refiner would melt and assay. I always like to know what should come out when you process it. Just a little quirk of mine. 

Ralph, I don't see why you don't process the cases in dilute nitric to get rid of base metals first, it will allow you to get a cleaner silver chloride drop and the insolubles will be much higher in gold content. With AR from the get go it is a base metal loaded drop and high silver will encrust some of the pieces. So it has a greater chance of gold losses. Maybe not for you Ralph as you have been doing it for a long time and are quite capable. But for a novice, I see a potential for losses.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 21, 2016)

I do! Usually a 12-24 hour simmer in 50/50 nitric, filter residues and go to ar. Yeah that's the only way to go with gold filled!


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 22, 2016)

jeneje said:


> kmann1969 said:
> 
> 
> > First 1200 grams complete,yield was 48.7 grams
> ...



Not unheard of. 1/10 gold filled will give you just that. I believe 20-25 year cases are 1/10. Maybe higher. I took into account the weight and that there were 10-25 year cases which is why I went so high.


----------



## MGH (Apr 22, 2016)

Palladium said:


> It is the karat pieces. Look at the pictures real good. Those little pieces bump it up more than you would think you just have to run it to completion in ar. If you don't run it to complete completion then the numbers would be average with a slight bump and the extra gold you would have recovered will report to the residues encrusted with agcl.


I guess my eye is still untrained  . I looked at the pictures before and after you confirmed the karat pieces and I still don't know what to look for. Any chance you could point the way for this poor unenlightened soul? :mrgreen:


----------



## jeneje (Apr 22, 2016)

goldenchild said:


> jeneje said:
> 
> 
> > kmann1969 said:
> ...


I don't do a lot of Gold Filled watch cases, most of mine is from caps on watch bands and costume jewelry. That is why I made the statement. Thanks for explaining it to me goldenchild, it does make sense that 1/10 would yield that. 

Ken


----------



## nickvc (Apr 22, 2016)

If, big if, the material is plum on karat and new it should yield 5.84 grams per 100 grams if it is 1/10 gold filled,it never will be plum and even from the factory that exact so 4 grams per 100 is not too bad, I think 5 grams as new could be expected allowing for machining and polishing, the lower the gold thickness the worse the figures become, 1/20 gold filled would be below 2.5 grams even as new as the only metal subject to the manufacturing loses is the gold.
I'm with 4metals melt and assay to determine what to expect, otherwise it's all guess work especially with worn material.


----------



## Lou (Apr 22, 2016)

Melt, assay, melt with more stuff, add copper, blow the iron into the slag, and to the cell with it!


This nitric acid stuff is for the birds! Or people who have massive scrubbers (or evidently live in the country).


----------



## kmann1969 (May 2, 2016)

A few more days of digesting, filtering, incinerating, and precipitating...large batches are time consuming. The filtering is very time consuming. Then i will have the result thanks!!


----------



## kmann1969 (May 9, 2016)

Finally !! 173.10 grams final weight. I beleive Rwatson78 was the man with the closest weight . PM me when you read this


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 10, 2016)

kmann1969 said:


> Finally !! 173.10 grams final weight. I beleive Rwatson78 was the man with the closest weight . PM me when you read this



Pictures?


----------



## kmann1969 (May 10, 2016)

Here are some pre melt pics,there is more then the 173 grams in the 100ml beaker, There is some from other projects also.It is about 10 toz total. i will post pics after i melt also


----------



## Lou (May 10, 2016)

Doubt the zinc is real, it'll be gone when you melt.

Nice looking sponge!


----------



## ps_jb (May 11, 2016)

kmann1969 said:


> Finally !! 173.10 grams final weight. I beleive Rwatson78 was the man with the closest weight . PM me when you read this



Did you first processed with HNO3, followed by AR process?


----------



## kmann1969 (May 11, 2016)

ps_jb said:


> kmann1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally !! 173.10 grams final weight. I beleive Rwatson78 was the man with the closest weight . PM me when you read this
> ...




Yes , exactly .


----------



## Anonymous (May 12, 2016)

Really pleased for you with these results. 8) 8)


----------



## kmann1969 (May 16, 2016)

spaceships said:


> Really pleased for you with these results. 8) 8)



Thank you! The absolute only reason i have learned to do this is from this wonderful forum..with out it i would be lost. Thanks Gf forum and all its contributors. Ii was thinking of visiting your neck of the woods soon on vacation,were would be the touristy places to go?


----------



## Anonymous (May 16, 2016)

Oh that depends on what kind of touristy things you like to do! 

Drop me a PM with your interests and I'll point some ideas your way.

Jon


----------



## Platdigger (May 17, 2016)

Kevin, you are a great example of what can be learned here, "without" asking a slew of questions.
I think you should be one of the forums poster boys. 8)


----------



## kmann1969 (May 18, 2016)

Platdigger said:


> Kevin, you are a great example of what can be learned here, "without" asking a slew of questions.
> I think you should be one of the forums poster boys. 8)



Randy Thank you. You sir are a gentlemen and a scholar!


----------



## repair1867!!! (May 28, 2016)

124.5 grams repair1867


----------



## sd11bvictory (Jun 3, 2016)

158 grams


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 3, 2016)

Why are you guys still guessing, have you missed this previous post?

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=23750&start=30#p252257


----------



## nickvc (Jun 3, 2016)

Well you might hope they would get it dead on if they bothered to read the whole thread.


----------



## myfalconry76 (Jun 24, 2016)

88.3g


----------



## myfalconry76 (Jun 24, 2016)

myfalconry76 said:


> 88.3g


Is what would have guessed. Sorry still getting use to the forum lay out. I knew threads should havehadmore than one page. Number of pages on the right side bottom of the screen and at the top. Duh


----------

